# Downhill in Norway



## leelee787787 (Jun 6, 2015)

I am going to traveling to Norway in August, and I am doing some research on gravity bike parks. Have any of you been to any of Norway's bike parks? I will need to find information about renting a free ride bike and full armor. Any advice would be appreciated.​


----------



## MariusB (Nov 11, 2009)

This is by far the best place in Norway 
Hafjell Bike Park English - Best Bike park in Europe


----------



## Red Rock (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------

